# Ever wonder why Elk antlers are so big?



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Now we know !!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good one!!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Sweet!!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

now that's funny


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

What you cant do that?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Well shoot, there it is right there, this site is fun as well as educational


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Kinda like the same reason why dogs lick themselves.....because they can.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Kinda like the same reason why dogs lick themselves.....because they can.


since we can't ....we have evolved an opposible thumb !!!!


----------

